# Officer Cadet Injured in Fall at Queen's



## 2010newbie (6 Dec 2010)

Mods - please move if this is not the appropriate location.

OCdt Nagy was at Recruit Camp this year in Alpha Flight. Condolences to the Khan family and hopefully a quick and full recovery to OCdt Nagy.

from cbc.ca



> Two students fell through a library skylight – one to his death – at Queen's University in Kingston, Ont., on Thursday.
> 
> Habib Khan, 19, a Canadian whose hometown isn't known but whose family lives in Saudi Arabia, was killed when he fell through a skylight at a campus library. He was a first-year student.
> 
> A second student, Stephen Nagy, 18, from Mississauga, Ont., was listed in stable condition in hospital.



Read more: http://www.cbc.ca/canada/ottawa/story/2010/12/03/ottawa-student-killed.html#ixzz17MQGF2ax


----------



## Jarnhamar (6 Dec 2010)

I'm glad no one in the Library was injured by falling glass.


----------

